# Wer sollen die 5 admins fuer den PCGHX Clan werden?



## thysol (1. März 2011)

*Wer sollen die 5 admins fuer den PCGHX Clan werden?           

Ich habe so gewaehlt:

[x] ghostadmin
[x] Bene11660
[x] hirschi-94
[x] thysol
[x] .Mac      
*


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Ihr bekommt eine gratis Erinnerung von mir, schön Xe machen.


----------



## Low (2. März 2011)

Ghostadmin wäre von den Optionen meine einzige #1.
Die anderen sagen mir nicht wirklich etwas und sind mir als Führung (wenn auch fun clan) zu jung.
Abgesehen das es so aussieht das ich eh nicht gewählt werde, bevor einer ein Kreuz bei mir macht verschwendet damit eine Stimme. Wenn ich in pcgh online bin dann auch nur über Handy da ich nur zuhause bin weil ich mal zeit für mich hab.
Ich stehe morgen 5.30 uhr auf und hab bis 16 uhr schule, ich spiele Fußball im Verein und 3x wöchentlich gehe ich noch ins fitnessstudio. Abgesehen von Freunden und co. bin ich unter der Woche fast immer nach 20-21 Uhr zuhause. 
Auch wenn die Leitung eines Clans (dieser Art) eher zu den leichteren Dingen im Leben zählt sobald das Grundgerüst steht, die Zeit die Zuhause hab investiere ich dann doch lieber in anderen Dingen. Eine Semi-Passive "Führungsposition" ist sicherlich auch nicht das was ihr wollt, dann gebe ich meinen Posten lieber ab.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. März 2011)

@Low ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen. Dennoch bist du bei unseren Server auch willkommen, falls du dafür Zeit hast.

@ die anderen

Bis jetzt haben wir ja "nur" einen CS:S sowie einen DoD:S Server. Wenn noch einer Lust hat einen HL2 Deathmatch Server zu moderieren, der soll sich bitte bei mir melden. 

Wenn die Admin Umfrage beendet ist, meldet euch bitte dann bei mir, wegen den Admin bzw. Rcon Passwörtern


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

Soo, da das jetzt anscheinend ja wohl beschlossen ist, wer die 5 sind, wäre es, denke ich, mal an der Zeit festzulegen wer eigentlich für was zuständig ist. 
Bis jetzt scheint es mir nämlich so das es hier 0 Plan und 0 Struktur gibt und es nur ne Umfrage ist bei der 16 Leute (was ja auch ned grad soo viel ist, wenn man bedenkt wie viele eigentlich für die Wiederbelegbug dieses Teils der Community sind) über irgendwas abgestimmt haben.


----------



## P@inkiller (7. März 2011)

Quantenslipstream wähle ich.
Der hat mir schon oft geholfen und ist sehr geduldig


----------



## Low (7. März 2011)

ghostadmin hat die meisten Stimmen und sollte der Big-Boss sein.



> Quantenslipstream wähle ich.Der hat mir schon oft geholfen und ist sehr geduldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sonst geht es dir aber noch ganz gut?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Quantenslipstream wähle ich.
> Der hat mir schon oft geholfen und ist sehr geduldig


 
Gut das du gemerkt hast, das dieser Bereich des Forums so ziemlich der einzige ist indem er noch nix geschrieben hat?


----------



## Bene11660 (7. März 2011)

Aufteilung der Zuständigkeiten fände ich gut.
Aber was gibt es überhaupt alles für Zuständigkeiten
ausser Game-Admin und Ansprechpartner im Forum ?


----------



## .Mac (7. März 2011)

Ja stimmt, bisher ist wirklich 0 Struktur vorhanden, und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass alles nach gut Glück entschieden wird. Ich würde mich jedenfalls als Grafiker & Game Admin ins Spiel bringen. 

Und sonst gibt es ja noch Redakteure, Foren-Moderation, Server-Heini aka Techniker & die "normalen Admins" welche die Member verwalten usw.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> ausser Game-Admin und Ansprechpartner im Forum ?



Naja das is ja mal schon ein Anfang, dann gibt es zumindest schonmal Leute die sich zB um die Server die es wohl gibt (ne Liste ist wohl mal nötig - in nem separaten Thread) kümmern können, bze die Fragen der User dazu beantworten können.

Ich habe mich ja als Manager der Website zur Verfügung gestellt und dabei ist es ja bis jetzt auch noch geblieben. Andere meinen ich soll "Big-Boss" sein. Keine Ahnung was der tun soll oder was das heißen soll.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. März 2011)

@ghost


> Ich habe mich ja als Manager der Website zur Verfügung gestellt und dabei ist es ja bis jetzt auch noch geblieben.



Würde ich gut finden!


Für die anderen:

Wenn es Fragen gibt rund um die CSS DOD Server gibt, könnt ihr euch an Bene oder mich wenden.
Wir haben einen guten Draht zu Malte, der ja wie ihr alle wisst die Server bereit stellt. 


So ein Über Admin für alles ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut. 
Ich fände es besser, wenn jeder einen kleinen Teil als Aufgabe hat, und das auch richtig macht, und nicht alles aber nichts gescheit.


----------



## thysol (8. März 2011)

Ich melde mich dann mal als der Black Ops admin. In den letzten Abenden habe ich mit anderen Leuten aus dem Forum gezockt. Ich wuerde mich auch gerne als Crysis 2 admin melden. Herbboy habe ich gefragt ob er ghostadmin Mod Rechte geben kann im PCGHX Clanforum. Dann kann ghostadmin hier aufraeumen. Falls ihr hier im PCGHX Clanforum mehr erwartet dann irrt ihr euch. Zu wenige User sind an einem Clan interessiert. Aber immerhin reicht es um jeden Abend ein paar zum zocken zu finden. Ich habe mit der Black Ops gang ausgemacht das sobald jeder (oder die meisten) ein Headset haben wird TS zur Kommunikation verwendet. Die restlichen admins koennen ja Games fuer andere Spiele organisieren. Der PCGHX Black Ops Clan steht jedenfalls bereits in kleinem Umfang. 

Eine Webseite halte ich eigentlich fuer ueberfluessig bei dem geringen Interesse an dem PCGHX Clan. Wir koennten ja nochmal darueber reden sobald mehr Leute regelmaessig im Clan zocken.


----------



## Leandros (9. März 2011)

Wie issen die IP des TS Servers? _Edit:Hab die IP gefunden_   Suche nämlich Spiel gefährten und find die PCGHX Clan Idee supi. Würde da auch mithelfen, um das best möglichste rauszuholen. (Einfach melden )

BTT: Wäre für eine machtteilung, also die Exekutive, Judikative und Legislative. Müsste man nurnoch festlegen wer 
Spass beiseite, so ein Art Rat wäre meiner meinung nach das beste.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Eine Webseite halte ich eigentlich fuer ueberfluessig bei dem geringen Interesse an dem PCGHX Clan. Wir koennten ja nochmal darueber reden sobald mehr Leute regelmaessig im Clan zocken.


 
Wenn sie da ist, ist sie da, schaden tuts ja nicht, egal ob es jetzt 10 Leute hier sind oder 100.


----------



## thysol (9. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn sie da ist, ist sie da, schaden tuts ja nicht, egal ob es jetzt 10 Leute hier sind oder 100.


 
Da hast du auch wieder Recht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

@ Admins & Malte

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...lan-verwaltung-das-team-stellen-sich-vor.html

Tragt euch mal ein. Ich werd´s dann ordentlich und schön verpacken.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

Moin 

Mal ein etwas heikleres Thema...

Wie siehts es denn nun aus mit der Verteilung der Aufgaben? bzw. der aktivität der Admins?
Um das Thema ist es leider sehr still geworden. 

Im Moment sind die Server down und der Kontakt zu Malte ist auch nicht da, so wie ich das verstanden habe. 
Über einen Freund bei AMD könnte ich nachfragen, ob die Server zur Verfügung stellen würden, bzw. als Sponsor agieren. 
Dazu ist aber der Fortschritt hier einfach zu gering. Wenn wir Sponsoren etc. haben wollen, dann müssen wir auch Ergebnise liefern.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Ich stell mich als Admin o.Ä zur Verfügung. Falls benötigt. Möchte endlich mal fortschritt in sachen PCGHX Clan sehen!


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Es ist ja nicht so als ob du keine Vorschläge posten könntest...


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Ich trage dauerhaft bei. Aber was soll man machen wenn niemand was umsetzt.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Ja nur weil du ihn postest, heißt es nicht das er auch umgesetzt werden muss.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Mensch!? Ehrlich? Verdammt, jetzt hast du meine Weltanschauung Zerstört! -__-


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Ja, hart aber unfair. Deine Posts sehen für mich eben nach dieser Erwartungshaltung aus, kann ich auch nix dran ändern.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Wir schweifen ab. Trotzdem noch was: Du hast nicht wirklich den Sarkasmus in dem Satz übersehen? 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nur sollten sie auch mal eine Entscheidung treffen, meinst du nicht?


 
Aufjedenfall. Bisher bin ich mir nicht mal Bewusst das es welche gibt. Weiss nur von dem Diktator Anwärter, namens Ghostadmin.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja, hart aber unfair. Deine Posts sehen für mich eben nach dieser Erwartungshaltung aus, kann ich auch nix dran ändern.



Mal ehrlich... Kannst du es ihm verübeln? Also ich nicht. 

Die Admins treffen die Entscheidung. Da hast du zu 100% recht! Nur sollten sie auch mal eine Entscheidung treffen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2011)

Daran mangelt es. Niemand trifft klare Entscheidungen.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Sehr lustig lean, wenn ich lachen soll, schick mir ne PN...


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sehr lustig lean, wenn ich lachen soll, schick mir ne PN...


 
Du bist aber der Oberadmin, wenn ich die Abstimmung richtig verstanden hab.

D.h. dein Wort hat Gewicht und du kannst Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Langsam bekomm ich ne Crysis. 
Jetzt soll ich Oberadmin auch noch sein? Was denn nun?


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Langsam bekomm ich ne Crysis.
> Jetzt soll ich Oberadmin auch noch sein? Was denn nun?


 
Naja, du hast doch 13 Stimmen erhalten, oder?! Also quasi der Chef


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Es wurde aber auch gesagt, nein nein, sowas ist phöse.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es wurde aber auch gesagt, nein nein, sowas ist phöse.


 
Was, wie, wo? Link?


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Langsam bekomm ich ne Crysis.
> Jetzt soll ich Oberadmin auch noch sein? Was denn nun?


 
Nummer 1 wäre Geschaft. Crysis 2 dauert ja dann nicht mehr lange  Ok .. der war Flach. 
Oberadmin. Ja dann 

BTT: Entscheidungen müssen aber nun mal irgendwann jetzt getroffen werden. Wollen wir mal nen Fixen Termin finden, wo wir uns ins TS setzen und alles mal durchsprechen?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

> So ein Über Admin für alles ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut.
> Ich fände es besser, wenn jeder einen kleinen Teil als Aufgabe hat, und das auch richtig macht, und nicht alles aber nichts gescheit.



Geschrieben von hirschi.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Geschrieben von hirschi.


 
Glatt überlesen. Thx für den Hinweis


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Jetzt hör ma auf so schnell zu posten, ich komm mit dem editen nicht hinterher... 

*Nachtrag
Bleibt halt die Meinung der anderen User hier dazu offen.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

@Ghost Würde ja gerne nochmal genauere Kritik Posten. Nur scheinen deine Entwürfe ins Nirvane Verschwunden zu sein


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2011)

Ich bekomm mein HS in 2 Wochen, wann würde ein TS Termin bei euch passen?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Ghost Würde ja gerne nochmal genauere Kritik Posten. Nur scheinen deine Entwürfe ins Nirvane Verschwunden zu sein


 
Ich weiß, kann ja nacher was anderes reinstellen.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Hier nochmal.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. April 2011)

Also mir gefällt der Entwurf bisher sehr gut. 

Von den Farben her könnte man noch etwas mehr blau einbauen, da muss ich mir aber noch überlegen, wo.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Geschrieben von hirschi.



So ich habe mir diese Aussage nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

Ich glaube es würde mittlerweile schon sinn machen, wenn du der "Überadmin" wärst - ich erhoffe mir daraus, dass Entscheidungen schneller getroffen werden können. 
Zum Bsp. beim Namen der Webseite könntest du jetzt bestimmen, ob jetzt ein gaming oder ein Clan drinnen steht, da ja das Ergebnis 50:50 steht. 

Also ich bin mal gespannt was die anderen dazu sagen.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Wenn Ghostadmin "überadmin" wird, bin ich weg! Auf ne Diktatur habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2011)

Ich finde man sollte nicht alles auf eine Person setzen. Mindestens 2 Admins sollten es sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Von einem einzigen war auch nie die Rede.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es würde mittlerweile schon sinn machen, wenn du der "Überadmin" wärst - ich erhoffe mir daraus, dass Entscheidungen schneller getroffen werden können.
> Zum Bsp. beim Namen der Webseite könntest du jetzt bestimmen, ob jetzt ein gaming oder ein Clan drinnen steht, da ja das Ergebnis 50:50 steht.
> 
> Also ich bin mal gespannt was die anderen dazu sagen.


 
Doch. Mit du, bist du (ghostadmin) gemeint ...


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Von einem einzigen war auch nie die Rede.


 
Nochmal.
Zumindest hab ich das so nicht verstanden.


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2011)

@ ghost

Dein Web-Design gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Was sind den die Unterschiede zwischen deinem und dem von .Mac?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Das musst du schon Mac fragen, vermutlich hat er nen anderen CMS genommen.


----------



## .Mac (6. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das musst du schon Mac fragen, vermutlich hat er nen anderen CMS genommen.


 
Das man Photoshop als CMS bezeichnet ist wohl schon arg Neusprech. 

@Painkiller - Visuelle Unterschiede, merkt man da echt keinen Unterschied? :wat:


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Das man Photoshop als CMS bezeichnet ist wohl schon arg Neusprech.


 
Ja das weiß ich ja nicht, dass das nur in Photoshop gemacht is.


----------



## .Mac (6. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich ja nicht, dass das nur in Photoshop gemacht is.


 
Ganz ruhig, war nur ein Scherz.


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

> @Painkiller - Visuelle Unterschiede, merkt man da echt keinen Unterschied? :wat:


Ich meinte damit mit den visuellen Unterschied. Eure beiden Techniken scheinen sich ja zu unterscheiden. Der Technik-Unterschied interessiert mich, und nicht der visuelle Unterschied.


----------

